#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Τι είναι για σας πιο αληθές...Λείπουν απλώς Ε.Δ. από τα ΤΕΙ, ή πλεονάζουν στα ΑΕΙ;

## JTB

1. Τα ΤΕΙ χρειάζονται περισσότερα Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα, των ΑΕΙ είναι καλώς ρυθμισμένα.
2. Τα ΤΕΙ χρειάζονται περισσότερα Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα, των ΑΕΙ είναι υπερβολικά
3. Πρέπει να επαναπροσδιοριστούν και στους δύο νέα Ε.Δ. με συνεργασία στην αγορά
4. Αλλο.... Περιγράψτε το...

----------


## kostaspde

Μάλλον το δεύτερο, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι σε όλα τα Πανεπιστήμια και τα Πολυτεχνεία έχουν παραπανήσια επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.
Δες για παράδειγμα τους Χημικούς Μηχανικούς, τους Μηχανικούς Περιβάλλοντος....

----------


## koulosb

Κι εγω ψηφιζω το 3......

----------


## Pappos

Δεν πιστεύω να γίνει κάτι θετικό στην Ελλάδα από τους πολιτικούς για τον απλό λόγο ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται.
Αλλά μπορεί να ασκηθούν πιέσεις από διάφορους συλλόγους ΤΕΕ, ΕΕΤΕΜ, κ.α. στο υπουργείο ώστε το υπουργείο να καταλάβει ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που ενδιαφέρονται για την παιδεία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι παραπάνω σύλλογοι, επιμελητήρια κ.α. δεν μπορούν να προέβουν στην σύνταξη Π.Δ. 

Μπορούν όμως να συντάξουν. Το πολύ-πολύ να συντάξω εγώ και να το ανεβάσω για να μου πέιτε απόψεις σας, να δω τουλάχιστον αν τα εδώ μέλη είναι προοδευτικά και έτοιμα για αλλαγές. Αλλιώς φαύλος κύκλος σε όλες τις βάσεις και δεν έχει νόημα. Δηλαδή ο κάθενας τον ευατό του και καταλήγουμε σε αδιέξοδο.

----------


## Xάρης

Μην ξεχνούμε ότι οι πολιτικοί εκλέγονται από τον λαό.
Το ίδιο και οι διοικήσεις των επιμελητηρίων, συλλόγων κ.λπ.
Εκλέγονται απ' αυτούς που ψηφίζουν και όχι απ' αυτούς που απέχουν.
Δεν εκφράζουν πάντα τη θέληση της πλειοψηφίας των μελών διότι δεν υπάρχει άμεση δημοκρατία. Δεν κάνουν και κανένα δημοψήφισμα ποτέ.
Πχ στο ΤΕΕ ενώ τα 3/4 (75%) των μελών είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, αποτελούν μόνο το 25% της διοίκησης. Λέτε να ενδιαφέρονται για τα προβλήματα των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών;

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον mkallou, "γκρέμισμα και χτίσιμο από την αρχή!". Όχι μόνο των θεμάτων των επαγγελματικών δικαιωμάτων αλλά και της τριτοβάθμιας παιδείας.

----------


## Pappos

Νομίζετε ο λαός ενδιαφέρεται για την παιδεία ? Αυτός που έχει οικονομική άνεση θα στείλει τα παιδιά του έξω, όπως συμβαίνει και σήμερα αλλά και παλιότερα. Αυτός που δεν έχει οικονομική άνεση θα στείλει το παιδί του στην Ελλάδα. Και αυτοί που είναι πολύ άσχημα οικονομικά αν δεν περάσει το παιδί στην πόλη που μένουν το παιδί δεν θα σπουδάσει. Λέω όπως έχουν τα γεγονότα. Ο λαός ψηφίζει για να μπορεί να βολέψει μετά κάπου το παιδί του. Δεν φηφίζει νομίζοντας ότι ο καλός πολιτικός θα ενδιαφερθεί για την παιδεία. Δείτε το σημερινό υπουργείο παιδείας και δείτε τι έκανε και τι θα κάνει. (και όχι μόνο τώρα, τα μεγαλύτερα πειράματα από πολιτικούς τα έχει φάει το υπουργείο παιδείας από όλα τα άλλα υπουργεία)

----------


## Xάρης

Έτσι ακριβώς.

----------


## kdami

Να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Τα δικαιώματα των ηλεκτρολόγων μηχανικών ΤΕ ορίσθηκαν με ΠΔ του 1972 και είναι 100 KW.
Το 1972 ένα διαμέρισμα είχε 5 λάμπες και 4 ρευματοδότες. Δηλαδή συνολικά περίπου 1KW. Άρα μπορούσα να υπογράψω μια οικοδομή με 100 διαμερίσματα.
  Σήμεραένα διαμέρισμα έχει εγκατεστημένη ισχύ 15 KW. Άρα μπορώ να υπογράψω μια οικοδομή με 6 διαμερίσματα.

Όταν ορίσθηκαν τα δικαιώματα των πολιτικών μηχανικών δεν υπήρχαν άλλες ειδικότητες. Άρα καλώς ορίσθηκαν

 Συμπέρασμα όσο λειτουργούμε σαν κράτος με νόμους του 1930 δεν πρόκειται να δούμε προκοπή.
  Πρέπει ολα αυτά να εξετασθούν βάσει των σύγχρονων ειδικοτήτων και αναγκών.

----------


## mred-akias

Το 3 από τις επιλογές. Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής αυτό που με εκφράζει είναι το #3 του spy. 

Μείωση και συγχωνεύσεις τμημάτων, επαναπροσδιορισμός με βάση πρωτίστως των απαιτήσεων στον Ελλάδικό χώρο, επανεξέταση του τρόπου λειτουργίας πανεπιστημίων/πολυτεχνείων/ΑΤΕΙ, διαμοιρασμός των Ε.Δ. με βάση τα μαθήματα που έχει διδαχθεί ο καθένας (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό - συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και την κατάργηση του εννιαίου διπλώματος) μέσω αδιάβλητων εξετάσεων (με την επιλογή της εξέτασης πάνω στην διπλωματική) και με σύστημα όπου θα συνυπολογίζεται η εμπειρία, είναι πράγματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό γρήγορα-γρήγορα.

----------

